# Anime sites?



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone know any good anime sites? I for some reason feel like watching bleach all over again but don't remember the site my friend linked me to that was good all that time ago.

I suppose I could just try to youtube it but the quality is always shit and its extremely difficult to find consecutive episodes from the same person.

ty!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 2, 2010)

onemanga.com has just about everything
for bleach I think there is:
planetbleach.com
bleachget.com
watchbleachpoint.com
4bleach.com

check those out, and let me know what ya think, and if I did a good job linkin' ya xD


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 2, 2010)

I was using 4bleach but half the flash players don't work and megavideo doesn't let you watch more than 72 minutes at a time so that didn't work out.

Gonna check out the others


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2010)

kk let me know if they work


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't want to upset you, but onemanga.com is no more. They have decided to call it quits instead of be pursued and sued by the Japanese publishing companies. It's sad.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 3, 2010)

aww that sucks. they had nearly everything


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 3, 2010)

Just download the episodes and watch that way. A lot easier than fucking with shitty quality streaming video sites.


----------



## NickDowe (Aug 3, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> I don't want to upset you, but onemanga.com is no more. They have decided to call it quits instead of be pursued and sued by the Japanese publishing companies. It's sad.



Just about all the manga sites are down to nothing but manhau or manwau releases... all the good shit is gone. Mangatoshokan.com is dead, Onemanga.com is dead... it sucks. i could kill 4 hours just getting caught up with an old series. I would donate to those sites too but i guess it's only fair i mean the publishers dont make shit off those sites but unless you wanna wait for year old Naruto or Bleach you can pick it up in Shonnenjump for it to be in English.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Just download the episodes and watch that way. A lot easier than fucking with shitty quality streaming video sites.



No idea where to download them


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 3, 2010)

Use a torrent search engine and just grab them that way. Talk about torrents may be taboo around here, but downloading free fansubs is legal


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2010)

I haven't ever actually really used torrents, just limewire way back when.

I have utorrent from when a friend came over but I have no idea where to go to get the stuff. Especially one without viruses. 

Help a brotha out!


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 3, 2010)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I haven't ever actually really used torrents, just limewire way back when.
> 
> I have utorrent from when a friend came over but I have no idea where to go to get the stuff. Especially one without viruses.
> 
> Help a brotha out!



Viruses are pretty easy avoidable. Just get the torrents directly from the fansub groups site. Since I'm a bit afraid of seeing the ban-hammer I will not post any direct links and instead send you a PM with a very useful link as well as a codec that you will need to play most every video file that is fansubbed.

Another way you could get them is via mIRC. Once again the saves way is via the fansub groups. A lot of them have their own IRC channel and the possibility of downloading the files from there.

I will send the PM directly after posting this post.


----------



## Cyntex (Aug 8, 2010)

Mangastream still has HQ manga scans, for those interested.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Aug 10, 2010)

kumby.com! Its truly an awesome site!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Viruses are pretty easy avoidable. Just get the torrents directly from the fansub groups site. Since I'm a bit afraid of seeing the ban-hammer I will not post any direct links and instead send you a PM with a very useful link as well as a codec that you will need to play most every video file that is fansubbed.



Like I said, talk about torrents and shit is taboo, but that's usually when people are talking about getting pirated software/music. Fansubs are completely legal.

As far as anime torrent sites go, BakaBT - High quality anime bittorrent tracker has a big selection. They even have forums and stuff too for getting anime recommendations and stuff.

Other than that, I do PnKnG said and go directly to the subbers. Find whatever series you want, find out who has fansubbed it then go directly to their web page.


----------



## PnKnG (Aug 10, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Like I said, talk about torrents and shit is taboo, but that's usually when people are talking about getting pirated software/music. Fansubs are completely legal.
> 
> As far as anime torrent sites go, BakaBT - High quality anime bittorrent tracker has a big selection. They even have forums and stuff too for getting anime recommendations and stuff.
> 
> Other than that, I do PnKnG said and go directly to the subbers. Find whatever series you want, find out who has fansubbed it then go directly to their web page.



Well its more like a legal grey area. As long as the anime hasn't been licensed in the US the fansubs over here are legal but the getting of the RAW video files can been seen as illegal. But I'm pretty sure you know that already, JJ.


----------



## raximkoron (Aug 17, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> Well its more like a legal grey area. As long as the anime hasn't been licensed in the US the fansubs over here are legal but the getting of the RAW video files can been seen as illegal. But I'm pretty sure you know that already, JJ.



Yeah, but it's in the Japanese best interest for people abroad to be interested in a series since it's how the US companies determine what they should license (well, partly anyway).

The thing that is kind of annoying for international people (like those in the UK or Australia, etc) is that if a US company licenses something, they go full force into stopping any fansubs in english whether the origin was US or not... doesn't really affect me, but I know the problem exists.

Baka-Updates.com: All your Anime needs

That's where I go to get anime these days, but they remove series when they're licensed, so it won't really help you find the 2-billion back episodes of Bleach.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Aug 17, 2010)

hentai


----------



## shredfreak (Sep 5, 2010)

always watch stuff on animefreak.tv here. works great for me


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 6, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Just download the episodes and watch that way. A lot easier than fucking with shitty quality streaming video sites.



This.

If you have unlimited bandwidth. I just buy the box sets


----------



## sakeido (Sep 6, 2010)

I use bakabt to grab everything now.. it has _everything_ and is insanely fast.


----------

